# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Vkracker - программа для взлома вконтакте.Взлом вконтакте.

## Dmn1996

Vkracker - это новейшая программа для взлома ограничений сайта Вконтакте.ру 
Если вы давно мучали себя вопросом как взломать страницу вконтакте
то Vkracker это именно то что вам нужно.

Программа умеет и может : 1) Убрать защиту настройками приватности фотографии
2) Узнать кто оставил мнение 3) Редактировать личиную информацию 
пользователя Вконтакте 4) Прочитать сообщения другого пользователя Вконтакте
Http://hidesoft.net
Сайт программы
скачать Vkracker

----------


## 000999000

Dmn1996, забыли сказать, что она платная

----------


## SerGun74

Поделитесь кряком на Vkracker:)

----------


## SilentStar

ахах и ведь кто то поведется

----------


## stalker52rus

да неодин раз поведуться )))

----------


## Sedj-13

И + там еще вирусня))))

----------


## ZloyDuh

Да что за глупость И? народ вы не устали от этого?.... либо развод вы зря потратите деньги либо ваши пароли уведет и все.



> Поделитесь кряком на Vkracker


 Включите мозг господа это развод !!!

----------


## AntonXXX

Неужели кто то ведётся))))))

----------


## ГрандМастер

:rtfm: лохотрон:)

----------


## n1985

нету такой проги 99% 

но вы можете заказать у нас пароль и мы добудем его. подробности лс

----------


## laca

ЕСТЬ ЧЕЛОВЕК, КОТОРЫЙ РЕАЛЬНО МОЖЕТ РЕШИТЬ ВОПРОС С ЛОГИНОМ И ПАРОЛЕМ. ДОРОГО. КОНТАКТЫ:+79528151512.

----------

